
Why Tracking.vcommission.com Redirects to Google.com? - anbux
Hey Curious,
Why does tracking.vcommission.com redirects to google.com?
======
anbux
Okay. Is this domain owned by Google?

------
thepapanoob
because they detect that youre not a tracking script and simply redirect you
to google

